# Twingo in London



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Took a few shots of a friends Twingo in London.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not a photographer so I won't comment on exposure and colour cos I dunno  they look fantastic to me though!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

last image is very nice im liking that looks like a brochure picture.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

like the last one fella - some of the whites are blown out on the wall on the first few taking my eyes to them rather than the car, kinda busy looking aswell, car pops out more on the graffiti ones than the london eye as you tend to loose the top of the car on that one  - do like them though. 

drew


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Agreed, thanks for the comments.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Brilliant pictures and fantastic locations!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Those are some very tasty shots, third one is IMO the best.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That third shot could easily go in a brochure.

You should email a low res copy (so they don't nick it) to Renault and see what they think.

You never know...:thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Shot three is my fav, like the colours!

What equipment were you using? I never appear to get good shots of my car.

What PP did you use? 
If you don;t mind me asking, i like to learn


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

rich-hill said:


> What equipment were you using? I never appear to get good shots of my car.
> 
> What PP did you use?
> If you don;t mind me asking, i like to learn


I shoot with a Canon 5D MkII with the 24-105mm L kit lens, Manfrotto tripod with ball grip head, minimal post processing in PS consisting of colour correction and small amount of shadow/highlight enhancement.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

did you use any external flash?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't see any sign of external flash anywhere. Doesn't mean it didn't happen, but it's not obvious to my eyes. 
Maybe the last one, but then I might be wrong. 
I find them quite busy, not really my taste, but I like the feel, and they're well executed.

Bret


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice shots but #2 is my fave out of the set :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Ace!! I love these type of urban shots

:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

No external flash used on any shots.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantastic pictures mate


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Good shots, as with many others, number 3 is in my opinion the best..! :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

They're all very well shot and processed, but the rear of the front arch on the last photo is a bit distracting as it appears to have been highlighted by something, or blown out by over processing the shadows in that area. Good choice of location btw, it really suits the car!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

nice shots and the car looks great!


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I really like 2 & 4, with 4 as the best, could defo see them in brochures, nice work! :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice mate! Car looks ace too.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

amazing pictures nice work wish i could snap like that

im after a new car to replace my megane and was considering a fiesta st but after seeing these i think i may go have a look at a twingo lol


----------

